# Tagless tags not printing properly - Please Help



## djslue (Aug 21, 2011)

I keep having an issue with the tagless tags not printed properly. I think the issue is due to the fact the collar of the shirt is not letting the tag-less tag print even. 

The tags I'm using are pastoral transfers from F&M.

I attached a photo to show what is happening. I tried putting the shirt inside out and still have the issue. As you can see "Made In Mexico" came out good. But the rest just peals off.

Thanks in Advance 
Steve


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Hang the neck tape area of the shirt off the press. This will give you a perfectly flat area to press. You may also need to increase your pressure.


----------



## DCans (Nov 21, 2009)

I would be pressing those with a hat press and like Joe said hanging the neck tape just off the platen


----------



## djslue (Aug 21, 2011)

Would a Teflon pillow help ?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

djslue said:


> Would a Teflon pillow help ?


No, it will alter your pressure.

But any thing else hard that acts like a pillow will help. We use blocks of wood covered with laminate. or thick mouse pad material like whats used in sublimation.


----------



## djslue (Aug 21, 2011)

So place the thick mousepad under where the tag will go ? It seems the thick part above the color with the stitching is higher then the part where the logo goes. So that is why there is not enough pressure on the tag


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

djslue said:


> It seems the thick part above the color with the stitching is higher then the part where the logo goes. So that is why there is not enough pressure on the tag


I told you previously to hang that thick part off of your press platen. Or if you use a hard pad, hang it off the pad. 

You will have a completely flat area to press on.


----------

